# Alto Sax demo



## tommalm (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice one!

Love the sound, especially the transition from clean to dirty tone. And as always your handling of all the different articulations is just inspiring  

What library is this? I've been lookinng for a sax library and at moment I think I might land on the VSL saxophones...By the way great sound on the vsl sax video demo too! 

-tom


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Tom, this is what I enjoy about VSL, the more you work with a lib the more you feel you are working with a new library every time.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Oct 31, 2009)

The naked sax! Doesnt get any more intimate than that at least in music i guess.
The first few notes sounded very promising!
Unfortunately the file stops after a couple of notes.
Would love to hear the full piece.


----------



## robteehan (Oct 31, 2009)

wow, for some reason I was not expecting much from this (I guess I've always been disappointed by sax demos), but this was a pleasant surprise. this probably would have ALMOST convinced me that I was hearing a human player if I didn't know any better. unbelievable use of timbral variation and vibrato.

the only giveaways are the ease and speed with which certain effects, growls, gliss, etc. are executed in the middle of phrases. there were a few that were popped off, or approached from a leap, where a human player would need more preparation.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 31, 2009)

Hans, thanks! Strange though that you had a problem with the file, shouldn't be, you sure? Can you double check please? 

robteeham, glad I surprised you  BTW, this demo is also featured as a video-demo on VSL, and it's all done on a single track, so very economical. Thanks.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, great stuff Guy. 

I just bought the DVD set on Thursday. 

I'm totally jazzed (pun intended).

.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Nov 2, 2009)

must have been my connection the other day. Tried again and now it runs all the way thru. My first impresion didnt let me down. You ARE the master of expressive playing! This one takes the cake!
Incredible dynamics and the growling sounded so real it was scary!
BRAVO!!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 2, 2009)

Fantastic. I would beleive it was areal player if you told me.


----------



## stevenson-again (Nov 2, 2009)

jesus. really amazing.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 3, 2009)

:D :D :D Thanks a lot guys! :D :D :D


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Nov 3, 2009)

amazing...


----------



## Garlu (Nov 3, 2009)

Niceeeeee!!! :D


----------



## Jaap (Nov 4, 2009)

wow... >8o

Didn't see that one coming. Great work! o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 5, 2009)

Pedro, Vanessa and Jaap, thanks, so glad you liked it! :D


----------



## MettaAudio (Nov 6, 2009)

Amazing as always, Guy. Any way you can post a link to the VSL video demo? I looked briefly, but couldn't find it and I'd love to see what you're doing.

Bravo!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 7, 2009)

MettaAudio @ Sat Nov 07 said:


> Amazing as always, Guy. Any way you can post a link to the VSL video demo? I looked briefly, but couldn't find it and I'd love to see what you're doing.
> 
> Bravo!



Oh my apology, you're right, it isn't there yet, but the video should be online in the next weeks, just stay tuned. 

And thanks! o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 7, 2009)

Ha Guy, you little devil! :mrgreen: 

Very cool!  o-[][]-o


----------

